# Finally!



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well it all came together this morning. I got out before day light, set up a decoy, turned on the termacell and settled in. It wasn't long before a hen passed by about 75 yards out in the field then further out I spotted a fan approaching over arise. The hen spotted it to and took off running so I lit up the box call and got his attention. Once he spotted the decoy I knew I had him. It took a few more calls and he was a run in. Once he pulled up just shy of the decoy I fed him a load of #5"s.

22lb
1 1/4" spurs
15" beard


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done Old Graybeard, that's the longest beard I've ever seen on a turkey! Sounds like you had an awesome hunt, congrats!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Amazing beard!

Congrats!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Very nice bird, congrats.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates GB on an awsome bird.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Great Job Graybeard,glad you were able to harvest a nice Tom.Yeah I never seen a Beard that long either....


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice looking bird.......congrats and awesome beard!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy cow batman thats a hell of a beard...Dang nice hooks as well. Congrats!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice beard! The birds wasn't to bad either, congrats!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats an AWESOME bird! :yikes: Never seen a beard that long! Congrats!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats Sir! 

Glad to see someone remembered the Thermacell this morning! Forgot mine, and so did my hunter. Skeeters were miserable! :lol:


----------



## trap4fun (Mar 12, 2009)

Great bird! That would probably make it into some level of a record for Michigan. Maybe not the top but pretty far up there!


----------



## The Eternal Sportsman (May 19, 2011)

Job Well Done!.... Amazing Beard!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Old Graybeard, that is a AWESOME longbeard! 15" beard! 
I know you don't list them in CBM, but perhaps we could get just this one in! 
I Know it would shatter Eaton County's top bird but I think you're more East of Eaton County?
I'd love to just see what a 15 inch beard looks like! Congrats. 

Perhaps consider :evil:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations OGB...that's one heck of a bird!


----------



## goosekiller83 (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW thats awesome congrats


----------



## walkingonwater (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome bird Graybeard, the Rip Van Winkle of Turkeys! Congrats!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats Graybeard. That's a cool bird.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy cow that's a great bird! Congrats on a real slammer!

Big T


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, what a rope! It's a wonder he didn't hang himself. Congratulations.


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

Good looking bird right there! Awesome!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job, that's an awesome long beard. Congratulations!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Way to get 'er done OGB!


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats OGB..very nice!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

15 inch beard??? That is sweet. Congratulations!!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on a sweet bird!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats Dave! That is a heck of a bird man! I miss hunting those turkeys back home with big beards and big spurs! They are far and few out here with these Merriams! I may just come home and hunt with my dad next spring! he hasnt gotten a turkey since I left because he is to busy trying to get other people birds! I know he misses hunting turkeys with me big time so I might just have to surprise him next year  congrats again man that is a keeper! The one I got this year had small spurs and a 7 and 3/4 in beard i think you have me beat by a bit:lol:


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> Congrats Dave! That is a heck of a bird man! I miss hunting those turkeys back home with big beards and big spurs! They are far and few out here with these Merriams! I may just come home and hunt with my dad next spring! he hasnt gotten a turkey since I left because he is to busy trying to get other people birds! I know he misses hunting turkeys with me big time so I might just have to surprise him next year  congrats again man that is a keeper! The one I got this year had small spurs and a 7 and 3/4 in beard i think you have me beat by a bit:lol:


Hey how ya doing? I'm sure your Dad would be glad to have you home to share any kind of hunt with him at any timeYour birds out there may be smaller but they sure are pretty.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been doing well! Just bought a house so guess im out here for the long run as of now  I will be home october 27th-November 5th for the rut.... i mean wedding  i cant thank my buddy enough for getting married during hunting season when i live out of state so dad is pretty happy about that and as long as everything goes well my bro, dad, bob and his son are all coming out for an archery elk hunt this year! so hope it happens! I am going to be scouting as soon as i get the house stuff situated or the wife will kille me:yikes: hope all is well with you and the looks of that long beard everything is good!


----------

